# 2015 Spear Glades X



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

Picked up my new-to-me skiff about a month ago and been able to get out for about eight or so trips. So far, I’m loving the boat. This is the first true poling skiff I’ve ever owned so I can’t really compare it to anything else. But, its suprisingly stable, drafts next to nothing, is light on the pole, jumps right on plane, and allows me to explore places that few boats can access. I’ve fished it in Upper Tampa Bay, Flamingo, and the Indian River Lagoon already. Haven’t caught anything too noteworthy yet, a few rat reds and a bunch of snook. Here’s a few pics.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Picking mine up in 2 weeks can't wait is that a tunnel hull? You got it frim the guy in Marco right? Looks pretty sweet.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice. Welcome to the tiller gang. 

You throwin' fly yet?


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Picking mine up in 2 weeks can't wait is that a tunnel hull? You got it frim the guy in Marco right? Looks pretty sweet.


Yes, its the boat from Marco and no tunnel. It runs plenty shallow for my purposes. I was up at Harry’s shop a few weeks ago, I bet I saw your skiff in progress.


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

crboggs said:


> Nice. Welcome to the tiller gang.
> 
> You throwin' fly yet?


Thanks. I love tillers. Spent a lot of time on small tiller skiffs as a kid in South Florida and the Bahamas. This is definitely the funnest to drive though with the grab bar and CM tiller extension.

I throw the fly rod quite a bit, but I’m not a strictly fly guy. Kinda just use whatever the conditions call for. I always have spin and fly in the boat with me.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

FLmatt said:


> Thanks. I love tillers. Spent a lot of time on small tiller skiffs as a kid in South Florida and the Bahamas. This is definitely the funnest to drive though with the grab bar and CM tiller extension.
> 
> I throw the fly rod quite a bit, but I’m not a strictly fly guy. Kinda just use whatever the conditions call for. I always have spin and fly in the boat with me.


10 4 it was in there he purs the rub rail on this week just waiting for the trailer now mine isn't a tunnel either.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> 10 4 it was in there he purs the rub rail on this week just waiting for the trailer now mine isn't a tunnel either.


Can't wait to see you boat BC. How many will that make in your garage


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> Can't wait to see you boat BC. How many will that make in your garage


3 i got issues.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Issues he'll it's who has the most toys


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> Issues he'll it's who has the most toys


Hsve a few of them for sure the ac business is lucrative in South Florida.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Beautiful.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Congrats! Nice Boat!!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Looks really sweet, congrats!

How is it fishing 2 people with the tiller extension? I assume the passenger would just spend the majority of time seated on the center jump seat? I love the simplicity of the Spear skiffs and am trying to get ideas for a smaller skiff in my future.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

bryson said:


> How is it fishing 2 people with the tiller extension?


I have the same extension and its not an issue since the Glades X is built explicitly for one guy up front sight casting while another is up on the platform poling.


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks yall.

And Bryson, the passenger will sit in the center jump seat when not fishing. My jump seat is long ways, but if one were to have it built horizontally, you could have two people sit side-by-side. The skiff ain’t huge but it can definitely accomodate three total.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

FLmatt said:


> Picked up my new-to-me skiff about a month ago and been able to get out for about eight or so trips. So far, I’m loving the boat. This is the first true poling skiff I’ve ever owned so I can’t really compare it to anything else. But, its suprisingly stable, drafts next to nothing, is light on the pole, jumps right on plane, and allows me to explore places that few boats can access. I’ve fished it in Upper Tampa Bay, Flamingo, and the Indian River Lagoon already. Haven’t caught anything too noteworthy yet, a few rat reds and a bunch of snook. Here’s a few pics.
> 
> View attachment 32624
> View attachment 32626
> ...


You got a great ride there. You need to bring it north and meet Harry.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

FLmatt said:


> I’ve fished it in Upper Tampa Bay


If you ever need someone to help get that boat slimy......just throwin it out there.
Beautiful skiff!


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

Flatbroke426 said:


> You got a great ride there. You need to bring it north and meet Harry.


Thanks Flatbroke426. And I actually went up to Panacea and met Harry about a month ago. Had lunch with him and checked out the boats he was working on. Great guy with lots of good stories. Definitely worth the trip.


----------

